
Ask HN: AWS blocked my roommate out of his own account, What to do? - timothyjj
So my roommate who is a masters student at an US university started working with a guy who presented himself as a PhD student at a hackathon on a startup idea couple of months back and he also got some other students to work with him. My roommate created an AWS account for using it using the company&#x27;s email id(this guy created gapps emails using company domain) but he used his own card on account, his own address and all other details on account were his. These guys found out couple of days back that there are a couple of fraud cases filed against him at small claims court and his name doesnt show up in the university student directory. These guys decided to stop working for him and secure the code they wrote by kicking him out of the AWS account. This guy then calls AWS and apparently they restored the account for him and kicked out all the others out and put a monitoring on the account in case my roommate and his friends tried to get it back in(my roommate tried contacting AWS and it seems he knows that). Now my question is can AWS do this considering just the registered email belongs to the company? if yes, doesnt this mean that people opening AWS accounts using GMAIL email addresses belongs to GOOGLE? They(AWS CS) are saying that my roommate can only get access using the email he registered with(which that fake PhD guy has control over). What can be the course of action on this?<p>PS: These guys just signed a NDA and nothing else so far. This guy is threatening to sue to get the code by saying its his IP. These are just some masters and under graduate students(some are international student and fear about their VISA status) without money to consult a lawyer. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.
======
LordWinstanley
TL;DR;

Use some paragraphs, FFS!

